# Foggy Pompano 2/28



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Got to the beach around 4 today. First action didn't take long, about 430 got a little blue, released him. After that it was nothing until 550 when my rod tip started bouncing. Pulled in a 12.5 inch pomp and right when it was almost beached my other rod went off so ran over to it and landed about a 20" black drum. Reset my first rod and not a minute later another fish and this one ended up being a bigger pompano. My pompano drought is finally over!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done sniper. Nice looking drum!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good looking mess of fish


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice meal snipe!! and lot a fun!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 


Very Nice Box of fish. 


Congrats. 


.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Way to go! Gotta love that ocean gold.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Now the ultimate recipe for Pompano.

Pompano en Papillote (Pompano in Paper)

This is supposed to be the original recipe:




HEAVEN!!!

Pompano en Papillote

"Many a chef has created a dish,
but only God could have cooked that fish."
~ Cecil B. DeMille, in response to eating
Antoine's Pompano en Papillote

3 medium-sized pompanos*
3 cups water
1 chopped shallot or
2 tablespoons chopped onion
6 tablespoons butter
2 1/4 cups white wine
1 cup crabmeat
1 cup diced cooked shrimp
1/2 clove garlic, minced
1 1/2 cups chopped onions
Pinch thyme
1 bay leaf
2 cups fish stock
2 tablespoons flour
2 egg yolks
Salt and pepper

* Fresh salmon, sea trout, or striped bass may
be used when pompano is unavailable

Clean pompanos and cut into 6 fillets, removing head and backbone.
Simmer heads and bones in water until there are 2 cups stock. Sauté
fillets with shallot in 2 tablespoons butter and add 2 cups wine. Cover
and simmer slowly until fillets are tender, about 5-8 minutes.
Sauté crabmeat, shrimp, and 1/4 clove garlic in 2 tablespoons butter. Add onion and remaining garlic and cook 10 minutes. Add thyme, bay leaf, and
1 3/4 cups fish stock, and simmer 10 minutes.
Melt 2 tablespoons butter, blend in flour, and gradually stir in remaining
1/4 cup fish stock. Add to crabmeat mixture with wine stock drained from
fillets. Simmer, stirring constantly, until thickened. Beat egg yolks and mix
with sauce and remaining 1/4 cup wine. Add salt and pepper to taste. Chill
in refrigerator until firm.
Cut 6 parchment hearts 12 inches long and 8 inches wide. Oil paper well. Place the sauce (divided into 6 portions) on one side of heart, lay fillet on
sauce, and fold over other half of paper. Seal edges of paper by folding
over and pinching together all around. Lay the sealed hearts on an oiled
baking sheet and bake at 450 degrees F. 15 minutes, or until the paper
hearts are browned. Serve at once, cutting open paper at table. Serves 6.

From here:

http://labellecuisine.com/archives/surprise/antoines.htm

Just scroll down a bit.

Aluminum foil works too instead of parchment paper (you are steaming the fish), just not as pretty when it is served and parchment paper is a pain to work with so far as I try this recipe.



Jim


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go peeps!!!!!! I am ready to do some pompano fishing!!!! RTR


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Jim I will be trying that recipe it sounds awesome!


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

jim t said:


> Now the ultimate recipe for Pompano.
> 
> Pompano en Papillote (Pompano in Paper)
> 
> ...


I scored my wife 18 years ago with that recipe.


----------

